# Oderus Urungus



## gonzo (Jul 11, 2014)

So, who plans to be at Hadad's Lake August 15th for the 2014 GWAR-B-QUE Oderus Urungus Send Off!!! ??


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 12, 2014)

ill most likely be kicked out of richmond for even thinking this...but i never liked gwar and hadads is pretty much a huge bummer.


----------



## Mongo (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm definitelybe heading out there in a few weeks.


----------



## UrottingJaw (Jul 16, 2014)

Where is this gwar b que at?? I havent gotten to see gwar in a few years and this sounds awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 16, 2014)

hadads lake in richmond virginia. i kind of doubt gwar will be playing though...considering one of them is dead.


----------



## UrottingJaw (Jul 16, 2014)

cantcureherpes said:


> hadads lake in richmond virginia. i kind of doubt gwar will be playing though...considering one of them is dead.


 I just looked it up. Said there might be a surprise show by them. I didnt even know dave brockie died til just now which makes me sad. I want to go, i might have to cruise there from texas. Bam margera, hatebreed and ice t are gonna be there i guess.


----------



## Mongo (Jul 23, 2014)

UrottingJaw said:


> I just looked it up. Said there might be a surprise show by them. I didnt even know dave brockie died til just now which makes me sad. I want to go, i might have to cruise there from texas. Bam margera, hatebreed and ice t are gonna be there i guess.



I guess the old bassist is going to be doing the singing. they just don't know if he's going to be doing it as beefcake or making another character for him. also a lot of the old characters are going to be there like sleazy p and slymenstra hymen.


----------

